# AKU or DOW



## farrukh494 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello medstudentz!I got an offer for admission in both AKU and DUHS(on merit). Now I am really confused which one should I choose. I know AKU is better but is it really worth to spend 65 lacs on just MBBS considering the further expenses after graduation. On the other hand, Dow is a government university so not expensive. My main aim is to score high in USMLE and go the US. Please give your views. I do not have much time to decide. Thanks


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

In my personal opinion, you should go for Dow. I know a lot of people are going to not agree to me, but really, DOW also is one of the finest and also affordable. Consider this, how long do you think will it take for you to earn back the money that you will be investing on your education which in case you go for Agha Khan, would be around 75 lakhs or more including specialization. Thats a lot of money brother.


----------



## farrukh494 (Sep 22, 2011)

WajeehBJ said:


> In my personal opinion, you should go for Dow. I know a lot of people are going to not agree to me, but really, DOW also is one of the finest and also affordable. Consider this, how long do you think will it take for you to earn back the money that you will be investing on your education which in case you go for Agha Khan, would be around 75 lakhs or more including specialization. Thats a lot of money brother.


I also think exactly the same. Thanks. Any other opinions people?


----------



## farrukh494 (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

well true if you talk about money, but when i talk to doctors and all other people in the teaching side, you do get an idea that aku is a class apart. if i were you id take a loan and go aku.


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

like they say ke envoirment where you study is what really matters, the faculty is very dedicated, good extra.c. and then students very dedicated aswell.


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm personally choosing Aga khan, if that helps. It's hard to refuse an AKU offer.


----------



## farrukh494 (Sep 22, 2011)

amuneeb said:


> I'm personally choosing Aga khan, if that helps. It's hard to refuse an AKU offer.


You are right. If one has the resources, then Aku is no doubt the best option. But in my case, I want to save for post graduation so I think Dow will be the best choice


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

dude people pay you for specialization and stuff. specialisation is basically a job. i feel like shooting you  no wonder they shooot soo many people in khi   . *just a joke*


----------



## farrukh494 (Sep 22, 2011)

scoobydoo said:


> dude people pay you for specialization and stuff. specialisation is basically a job. i feel like shooting you  no wonder they shooot soo many people in khi   . *just a joke*


So you mean i will get paid for USMLE preparation, taking the exam itself, applying for residency programs and travel? That would be great


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

farrukh494 said:


> So you mean i will get paid for USMLE preparation, taking the exam itself, applying for residency programs and travel? That would be great


go for DOW...my mum studied from DOW and she loved it and loves it to the date....if i had the oppurtinity i would go there hands down....my mum also had to choose b/w the two and she chose DOW...so go for DOW...


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

lol those things dont cost much, not soo much that you start saving for them. aku all the way


----------



## farrukh494 (Sep 22, 2011)

scoobydoo said:


> lol those things dont cost much, not soo much that you start saving for them. aku all the way


Thanks. I have made my mind for aku now


----------



## amuneeb (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey that's great. I'm going to AKU this year too.


----------

